# Considering turning - Need advise



## Repcobpg (Mar 27, 2012)

This has likely been asked and answered hundreds of time but i am new here so please indulge me.

I think I would enjoy turning but have never done it. I am considering buying a lather but don't even know where to begin. Pens seem to be popular but i dont have much interest in turning pens. Maybe i would if I tried it but it doesn't excite me. Chunkier things seem more interesting to me. Neat, funky things made from burls intrigue me.

So, having said all that, where do I begin? Grizzly seems to have some good prices but...good quality? Should i get something with larger swing over bed? is 1/2 HP sufficient?....2 HP?

I know NOTHING about turning so please help educate me a little?

Thanks in advance
Brian


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Spend some more time looking at sites like this one, videos so that you can get a feel for the type of projects which will help you decide on the size of lathe.

Considerations :
What is your budget? A very big question.
What size swing (max diameter which can be turned)
How long between headstock and tailstock (max length which can be turned)
Does the machine have a standard headstock thread e.g., 1in x 8tpi. You will likely want to purchase attachments.
Do you have any space limitations for the lathe. Some folks need bench mounted.

Some people like the Penn State Turncrafter series of midi lathe.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/mini-lathes.html

Some folks like the Delta 46-460 midi lathe. Nice machine.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2064108/26249/delta-variablespeed-midi-lathe--1212-model-46460.aspx

In larger lathes, the Jet 1642 (16 in swing, 42 in bed) is popular
so is the Nova 1624 (16in swing, 24 in bed, but can be extended)
http://www.woodcraft.com/Category/2081066/Full-Size-Lathes.aspx

I purchased my lathe, a Nova DVR over 20 months ago.

I have been surprised that this is the first hobby where the cost of the tool is easily surpassed by the cost of the accessories to use the tool.

You will need to purchase turning tools, and other accessories in order to do whatever projects you decide.

Consider whether you want to make round things (bowls, wine bottle stoppers, pepper mills) or long things.


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

My first investment if I were you would be to go check out a local turning club or a store such as rockler or woodcraft. They have classes and demos ALL the time. Go try out a lathe for free (or very cheap) and get a feel for what you like or don't like. Even if you buy a cheap lathe and cheap accessories then find out its not your thing, you're still out a pretty good bit of money.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I found my first lathe on Craigslist for $20. It was a mini, a menards brand but it did have electric variable speed, got me hooked on turning, now have a jet 1236. All with in my 1 month of turning

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is a pretty good place to start…. For general info and for spec comparisons.
http://www.nealaddy.org/node/7
First concern would be budget…. What you want to spend should include around $300 for tools and accessories in the first few months. You don’t have to spend that much but chucks make like a lot easier. Probably $150 minimum.

One of the main questions would be what size items you intend to turn. Mini up to 12” covers about 95% for me. Exception would be very large bowls or platters, not a lot of other items above 12 diameters. Hundreds of items under 12”

I do have the Nova 1624 and enjoy it greatly.
Seems the Grizzly, Harbor Freight, and some other brands just depend on the individual model. May be great or be greatly lacking.

The Jet, Nova, Delta, and Rikon are typically fairly high regarded.


----------



## Repcobpg (Mar 27, 2012)

Regarding price, i'd like to stay under $1,000.00, preferably maybe around $500.00 but considering the accessories noted, I'll say under $1,000. including the necessary tools / accessories.

Regarding size, it sounds like 12" would be good for most stuff? I don't see the need to turn anything really big but don't want to buy something that really limits what i can do either. I don't think length matters too much to me either. I for see turning bowls and things more than spindles, table legs and the like.

The Delta 46-460 seems popular but again, i really don't have a clue. All advise and comments are GREATLY appreciated!

Brian


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Brian IMHO Forget about buying a lathe until you are more than sure this is what you want to do. Try the different stores near you for free course or who gives courses and where there is a wood turning club or association. Try and get a much free tuition as possible and then make the decision to buy a lathe. Regards Tambotie


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

Repcobpg said:


> This has likely been asked and answered hundreds of time but i am new here so please indulge me.
> 
> I think I would enjoy turning but have never done it. I am considering buying a lather but don't even know where to begin. Pens seem to be popular but i dont have much interest in turning pens. Maybe i would if I tried it but it doesn't excite me. Chunkier things seem more interesting to me. Neat, funky things made from burls intrigue me.
> 
> ...


Brian... you sure you want really want to do this? It could become a newly discovered religion or a dreaded disease!:laughing:
Case in point:
one of my lathes:









some of my lathe horde:

















something I turned (long ago)









Some educational stuff:









If you proceed into the woodcrafting phase of turning wood you will be embarking into THE most challenging and interesting portion of this great craft. Your life will never be happier. Lots of good advice has been given on this thread. Let us know what you end of doing. I'm very interested. :thumbsup:

Gougher

ps my first lathe was a 1948 Sears & Roebuck Craftsman... twas a dandy.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Just a couple of other items… IMHO
Spindle, either 1X8 or 1.25X8 with a 2MT in headstock and tailstock.
These are the most common sizes on lathes but some lathes have other sizes. Any accessory should be available off-the-shelf with these sizes.
Electron speed control or not.
Adds 50% or more to the cost of the lathe with the same basic specifications. I chose to move the belt to change speed (<2 minutes). For spindle work I can’t see that it really matters and I have never changed the speed for spindle orientation. It is a help for bowls, or other items that start out of balance. I usually only change the speed once and never over twice on these project. That said, those that have it love it. It may be more help to you since you mentioned burls which may never come into balance.
Examples: 
Rikon 70-100 $400 70-200 $750
Jet 1220VS $700 1220 $500
Nova 1624 $1200 DRV $2200

Speed
Look of a low speed of at least 500, the lower the better.


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

I noticed someone above posted the penn state lathe as an option you should consider. I was wanting to get started turning last Christmas and got the psi turncrafter 10" variable speed unit. Knowing what I know after 6 months I would stay away from it and spend the extra on the jet or delta. That is just my two cents. I hope you enjoy whatever you get.


----------



## Repcobpg (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all the great advise so far!

Right now, I am leaning toward (a very slight lean) either the Delta 46-460 or the PSI Turncrafter Commander 12" Variable Speed Midi Lathe.
www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12VS.html

http://www.deltamachinery.com/products/lathes/item/46-460

My logic is that 1 HP is better than less HP and maybe enough for me?
12" should be enough to do most stuff, especially for a beginner?
Variable speed is important for turning bowls and burls?
With the accessories and tools needed i should be able to stay under (although close) to the $1000.00 limit i set for myself?

Thoughts on the above?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you have the budget, the Delta 46-460 gets good reviews.

The post before yours from Tnm9304 did not recommend the PSI 10in lathe.

I saw the Delta 46-460 being used in a craft show in March of this year. Quiet, seemed well put together.

If I were looking for a midi lathe, I could see myself going for this machine.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Repcobpg said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the great advise so far!
> 
> My logic is that 1 HP is better than less HP and maybe enough for me?
> Here is a good link for laymen’s explanation for HP and amps. I wish I had known before that 1 hp does not necessarily equal 1 hp.
> ...


Hopefull lots of people with experience with the lathes you are looking at will respond.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tools! As you will find out, you need lots of different chisels and gouges once you get into it. This also entails a sharpening system. Once you're done you'll have spent several hundred dollars, or more.

Consider Easy Wood Tools (easywoodtools.com). You can buy just three of their tools that will do 95% of the turning you'll need to do for about $250. The tools have replaceable carbide cutting tips that last a VERY long time. Tips can be re-honed by hand or replaced for about $15 each. I'm fairly new to turning and bought EWT's Rougher, Finisher and Detailer and have been very happy with them.

Disclaimer: other than being a customer, I have no other relationship or interest in Easy Wood Tools.

Kevin H.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a Delta 46-460 and couldn't be happier with it. I've had it going on about a year now. It's my first lathe and don't think I could have made a better choice.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

dmh said:


> I have a Delta 46-460 and couldn't be happier with it. I've had it going on about a year now. It's my first lathe and don't think I could have made a better choice.


I did some research the other day because I do things like that to further tempt myself with things I cannot afford. 

Reviews were very mixed on Amazon. When it came well packaged and all the pieces put together correctly, people loved it. Those who had problems were very displeased with Delta's customer service or lack thereof. *Granted, these are just reviews I read off a couple websites,your hands on experience is worth alot more.* 

For my part, I'm leaning toward taking a class at Woodcraft and 'test driving' some of what they have. Even if I overpay there, I save on shipping because, well, I can transport it myself :smile:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Well for me, I've had zero problems with the delta. I love it and it's done everything I've asked of it.

I think I've read of two issues (from reputable people on message boards) with switch problems. I know they redesigned the on/off switch and that may explain the slow or poor customer service part.

I think taking a class at Woodcraft and test driving each one is a great idea. At least that way you can get a hands-on of each machine.


I was totally green to turning when I bought mine but here's a few things that sold me on the delta:

VS
Being able to get to the belt from the front of the machine.
Reverse (didn't realize how much I would use it till I got it).
12 1/2" swing.
Apparently there is a gob of them out there and I couldn't find one used. If i did find one for sale it was already snatched up.
Good luck on your search and be sure to post pictures of what you end up with. :thumbsup:


----------



## Major (Feb 15, 2010)

*join a club*

Find a club to either join or just sit in on..The advise you receive will be invaluable!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would highly recommend a lathe with reverse. It will help a lot. I don't have it and wish everyday I did. it would really help with sanding faceplate or chuck turnings.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the Delta 46-460 and love it. I had a Craftsman midi (Rikon clone) and it was good at first but then started having issues, I returned it and bought the Delta. As stated the extra hp, 12 1/2" swing, reversible, EVS and 5 year warranty are all really nice. 

I used a few Jet midi's and then my Craftsman, I have looked at and or read about other midi lathes and I think the Delta is about the best one because of all the stuff listed above.

I can't stress enough about earlier comments on cost of accessories. I have spent 1 1/2 to 2 times the lathe cost on accessories and I'm still going. Be prepared.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Just got an email this morning from Amazon advertising the Delta 46-460 on sale for $679. Hrmmm....

I'm thinking about swinging by the Woodcraft here in SA today after church since its pretty close by. Just to go drool over stuff.


----------



## Simmonswoodwork (Jul 15, 2012)

Repcobpg said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the great advise so far!
> 
> Right now, I am leaning toward (a very slight lean) either the Delta 46-460 or the PSI Turncrafter Commander 12" Variable Speed Midi Lathe.
> www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12VS.html
> ...


With regards to your above comment, 

A budget of 1000 dollars is fairly reasonable, but don't be surprised if you go over, especially after you start buying chisels and such. for bowl turning, you will need a chuck if you want to hollow out the bowl. These can run anywhere from 150-300 dollars (see below, though) you will also need AT LEAST four or five chisels; a round and a flat nose scraper, a bowl gouge, a roughing gouge, and possibly a skew chisel. 

If you can, look for a "factory reconditioned" model. What that means is that the lathe is not brand new, but someone at the factory went over it with a fine tooth comb and made sure it was in tip-top shape. You should be able to save about 50% on whatever it is you buy. factory reconditioned items include chucks as well as the lathe.

I have the Nova 1624. It's a GREAT lathe for bowl turning, as you are able to rotate the headstock to any angle, which makes hollowing out the bowl very easy. (you can also turn some very large plates and such, since you aren't turning over anything else but the floor when you turn the headstock out) I got mine, factory reconditioned, for 750. The new model was 1450.

Being that you are new to woodturning, I would strongly advise waiting before attempting to turn burls and other "funky things". Due to their unpredictable grain pattern and instability, they are quite a challenge (not to mention expensive) for the beginner. I started out buying bits of pine and poplar and gluing up my own blanks for awhile before I began buying other "real" wood to work with. I've been at it for over a year now and just began working with burls a few months ago.

If you have any other questions, I'm happy to oblige.
Randy


----------

